# Funnel Web on the hunt



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

Sweet pics! Pretty vicious looking spider!


----------



## Deirdre (Mar 18, 2011)

Oh he was super spunky! I loved workin with him LOL!


----------



## Sake (Mar 30, 2012)

These and jumping spiders have always been my favorite. Use to find bugs to toss into their webs and watch them go. These pics offer and even better perspective, awesome photos!


----------



## Deirdre (Mar 18, 2011)

Thank you Sake!


----------

